

Ask HN: why do we accept that governments may have secrets from citizens? - ireadqrcodes


======
chris_dcosta
Because "you can't fight the system."

~~~
chris_dcosta
Thanks for the downvote. The inverted commas mean that I don't actually agree
with this, just as the original poster probably does not count themselves in
the "we".

